# 2.6.6_rc1-evil1 aka "Evil Rises from the Dead"

## Evil Dark Archon

New release after much waiting, the WOLK addon patches don't play nicely together now so there are seperate branches that each include one of the addons plus the patches i add on, the ebuild has changed so that the USE flag used will determine what branch you use, you have to set 1 and only 1 use flag, if you don't set a use flag you end up with a vanilla 2.6.5 kernel and if you set more than one use flag you will end up with patch errors, if someone could add some logic that would require at least 1 use flag set and make all the use flags conflict with each other but not themselves, that would be greatly appreciated as i have almost zero ebuild skills. You can get details here

----------

## steveb

 *Evil Dark Archon wrote:*   

> New release after much waiting, the WOLK addon patches don't play nicely together now so there are seperate branches that each include one of the addons plus the patches i add on, the ebuild has changed so that the USE flag used will determine what branch you use, you have to set 1 and only 1 use flag, if you don't set a use flag you end up with a vanilla 2.6.5 kernel and if you set more than one use flag you will end up with patch errors, if someone could add some logic that would require at least 1 use flag set and make all the use flags conflict with each other but not themselves, that would be greatly appreciated as i have almost zero ebuild skills. You can get details here

 

hi Evil Dark Archon,

what is inside the 2.6.6_rc1 file? the normal patch to kernel 2.6.6-rc1? if so, then why don't you download it from the kernel mirrors?

i ask this, because i could help you to change your ebuild, but the fact that if i use the kernel-2 eclass, i get an conflict with the 2.6.6_rc1 file you are using.

cheers

SteveB

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Cool, my name pops up in evil-sources changelog  :Very Happy: 

----------

## yngwin

There's a few probs with the ebuild. Also your connection is very slow. I could d/l the patch only with 7.5 KB/s   :Sad: 

I think you need to remove line 38 from the ebuild, as there appears to be no such patch, now that you've broken out several patches with useflags. Also, this ebuild doesn't digest nicely, it didn't take into account the patch (staircase in my case) I d/l'ed   :Sad:   I fixed this by hand, but I can imagine others wouldn't take the trouble... 

Well, I'm off to configure and compile   :Cool: 

----------

## DarwinianCoeus

ditto to the ebuild comments

plus this

 *Quote:*   

>   CC      init/version.o
> 
>   LD      init/built-in.o
> 
>   LD      vmlinux
> ...

 

----------

## steel300

 *DarwinianCoeus wrote:*   

> ditto to the ebuild comments
> 
> plus this
> 
>  *Quote:*     CC      init/version.o
> ...

 

When you compiled, did you see any "Implicit Declatration of ngroups_max" warnings fly by?

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Everything seems to work fine for me, great work Evil Dark Archon!

BTW how can I enable the staircase scheduler?

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

as i said in the release announcement, i have very little ebuild skills beyond basics, that's why there is no use flag conflict logic

@master_of_disaster:

if you downloaded the patch with the staircase scheduler it is enabled by default.

*UPDATE* i've removed the contents of line 38, it was meaningless anyway, but i've put in some use flag conflict logic, i was emerging proftpd and noticed that it popped up a message about me having both mysql and postgres in my use flags, so i looked at the ebuild and figured out that it was pretty darn simple, but in this case a little repetitive, but the new ebuild does have conflict logic, if you were doing an ebuild (name of ebuild here) digest you would have to add the use flag that you plan on using to create the digest, i'm going to update rsync so that all the use flags are predigested.

*UPDATE 2* rsync (rsync://rsync.andrewnelson.org/evilebuilds) updated if you don't want to have to worry about doing ebuild digest than this is the method to use.

----------

## yngwin

Good work! Thanks. It's running beautifully here on my desktop...

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

someone has been using wget and constantly hitting my patchset directory, well i've added a deny entry in apache for your ip address, if you are going to mirror my patchset directory, use rsync, and if you have any ebuilds older than 2.6.4, please remove them, and pm me and i'll remove the deny entry. The reason for the deny entry is that the constant hits on the patchset directory were taking up too much bandwidth on my limited connection.

----------

## j_f_b

I have errors compiling linux kernel 2.6.6-rc1-evil1 : 

```

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  GEN     .version

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

net/built-in.o(.text+0x69a2c): In function `user_req_startup':

: undefined reference to `tux_module'

net/built-in.o(.text+0x69bea): In function `user_req_shutdown':

: undefined reference to `tux_module'

net/built-in.o(.text+0x6a00e): In function `user_req_start_thread':

: undefined reference to `tux_module'

net/built-in.o(.text+0x6a3c9): In function `user_req_stop_thread':

: undefined reference to `tux_module'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

```

I have this probleme with various computers with different cpus and distros. I tried with the configuration of someone who succeeded in compiling it but without succes (but now I think it is not a configuration problem). Maybe a library is required?

Any idea ? Thanks for yor answers

----------

## fallow

hello  :Smile: 

i have the same problem , but when i disable Deivices-> Networking -> TUX

everything is ok  :Wink: 

i`m really happy of this patchset , i`m using staircase version now  :Wink: 

VERY GOOD work  :Smile: 

i`m really happy  :Smile: 

greetings  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

i see now , i have problem with #halt my system , 

i have selected and compilled all apm and acpi supprot

i`m using .config from previous kernel (2.6.5-gentoo-dev , halt works fine ) 

greetings  :Smile: 

my .config : http://fallow.fm.interia.pl/.config

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

is it an oops, if so, could you please post the oops with the stack trace so i can figure out what the problem is, if it has to do with usbfs, then its a known issue with no known solution at the moment. Nothing in your .config really jumps out as being the cause.

----------

## fallow

there is no any oops  :Sad:  , no any stack , registers dump..

when i run #halt , system doing : "sending all process TERM and KILL signal" everything ....

when message is " Power Down ... " 

cursor don`t blinks at this moment and system is frozen.

maybe it is some problem wiht handling interrupt`s ?

i make many .config , but always halt doesn`t works

is 2.6.2_rc2 now  :Smile: 

maybe You prepare patchest based on rc2  :Smile:  ?  :Smile: 

i`m w8ing  :Wink: 

greetings  :Smile: 

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

the pacing of evil-sources releases is dependent on new WOLK releases (-rc, -pre, or otherwise), as soon as there is a new WOLK release, i will begin work on a new -evil release

@fallow:

do you have acpi enabled in your bios? I'm thinking that it is a bug somewhere between the kernel and the motherboard, try other kernel patchsets and see if the problem still happens, the order I would try would be -love, than -mm, and than vanilla.

----------

## fallow

yes , i have enabled , i`m testing  love ,gentoo-dev,ck,cko, alone mm - acpi power down works .

w8ing for next release  :Smile: 

greetzzz

----------

